# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Des PC portables HP EliteBook ultra-slims et durcis aux HP ProBook aussi pro que perso

## Mejdi20

*Des PC portables HP EliteBook ultra-slims et durcis aux HP ProBook aussi pro que perso, les nouveauts professionnelles HP vont booster la mobilit, la productivit et le plaisir de travailler !*

ISSY-LES-MOULINEAUX, le 8 avril 2010  Fini les ordinateurs portables ternes, voici les nouvelles gammes de PC portables professionnels HP EliteBook etHP ProBook. Imagins pour les petites et moyennes entreprises, les HP ProBook sauront les combler tandis que les HP EliteBook satisferont tous les besoins et toutes les envies des grandes entreprises. Elgants et conus pour la performance, ils feront vite oublier les longues heures passes devant lcran et feront rimer travailler avec facilit !

Sur la route toute la sainte journe, mais jamais sans mon PC... Les nouveauts HP conjuguent puissance et lgret pour plus de mobilit

-       Le HP EliteBook 2740p  un PC portable ultramince, multi-touch, convertible en tablette rien de plus interactif pour les professionnels nomades.

-       Le HP EliteBook 2540p  le PC portable EliteBook le plus lger de la gamme  (seulement 1,53 kg) pour bouger en toute facilit, que lon soit dans une grande entreprise, une multinationale, dans les secteurs priv ou public.

-       Les HP EliteBook 8440p et 8540p  pour satisfaire les grandes entreprises les plus exigeantes sans compromis sur la mobilit.

-       Les HP ProBook  trois nouveaux modles de la clbre srie s qui permet de conjuguer  la fois usages professionnels et personnels, avec un design et des couleurs indites.

"   Ces PC portables viennent complter la gamme HP destine aux professionnels afin damliorer leur productivit et leur mobilit, quils soient indpendants ou travaillent dans une PME ou une grande entreprise  dclare Olivier Philippe, Directeur Marketing Produits de la Division Micro-Informatique dHP France.

*La gamme HP EliteBook : des modles qui assurent !*

Certifis par la norme Military Standard 810G (MIL-STD-810G)(1) cre par larme amricaine pour tester la fiabilit des produits quelle envisage dutiliser, les
HP EliteBook rsistent  une utilisation dans des conditions dhumidit, de chocs, de vibrations et de tempratures extrmes. Le secret ? Leur chssis HP Duracase  larchitecture inspire de laronautique, leurs charnires et leur systme de fermeture renforcs.

*Le HP EliteBook 2740p : par pour la route !*

Puissance, fiabilit, souplesse ? Assurment les trois avec le HP EliteBook 2740p qui se dcouvre tantt PC, tantt tablette, selon les utilisations et les envies de son utilisateur. Son poids de 1,72 kg, son cran LED de 30,7 cm de diagonale et son mode antireflet pour lextrieur en option lui confrent tout le confort dont vous aurez besoin lors de vos dplacements.

Dun simple mouvement, lcran multitouch pivote et le PC devient tablette pour plus de rapidit et dinteractivit : frappe ou balayage,  vous de choisir pour naviguer dans les applications, les menus et bien sr sur Internet.

Peur dtre sous-aliment ? Vous peut-tre si vous sautez la pause djeuner, mais pas votre EliteBook 2740p puisquil est propos avec une batterie additionnelle 6 cellules en option.

*Le HP EliteBook 2540p : sois beau mais performant aussi !*

eliteBook 2740p 3Le plus lger de sa catgorie (1,53 kg seulement) est aussi lun des plus puissants grce aux processeurs Intel Core. Equip d'un cran LED de 30,7 cm de diagonale, d'une webcam 2 mgapixels et en option dun logiciel de lecteur de cartes de visite et d'empreintes digitales HP Fingerprint Sensor, il a tout pour vous faciliter la vie et la gestion de vos rendez-vous professionnels.

2540p 2Peur de manquer la prochaine visio-confrence ou pas envie de rester tard au bureau pour ngocier avec vos collgues en Californie ? Pas de souci grce au logiciel de vido confrence haute dfinition(3) HP SkyRoom(2), pr-charg dans les HP EliteBook 2740p et 2540p.

Avec le rseau haut dbit mobile HP Mobile Broadband de Gobi, vous accderez facilement  Internet,  l'intranet de votre socit,  vos emails et aux informations indispensables o que vous soyez, tandis quHP Connection Manager 3.0 simplifiera et automatisera votre connexion  votre rseau prfrentiel.

Vous souhaitez privilgier le poids ou lautonomie ? Libre  vous puisque le PC portable HP EliteBook 2540p propose une batterie additionnelle 9 cellules en option.

Enfin, le HP EliteBook 2540p se montre toujours plus respectueux de lenvironnement en utilisant de la rsine plastique recycle dans au moins 12% du total de ses plastiques.

*Le HP EliteBook 8440p : la mobilit quilibre*

Avec son poids de 2,08 kg et son nouveau processeur Intel Core i5, le
HP EliteBook 8440p sera votre alli  la fois dans vos dplacements et dans vos tches bureautiques, des plus simples aux plus exigeantes.

Autre avantage du HP EliteBook 8440p: son autonomie qui peut aller jusqu 24 heures, grce notamment  sa batterie dorigine garantie 3 ans et disponible en option.

*Le HP EliteBook 8540p : beau, lger, et surtout bien quip !*

Avec le HP EliteBook 8540p, profitez de vitesses de transfert leves grce  la nouvelle gnration de ports USB 3.0. En outre, avec son chssis semi-durci en aluminium bross, cet ordinateur offre une grande rsistance sans transiger sur le design ni sur la lgret : il affiche un poids de seulement 2,95 kg.

Enfin, grce  sa carte graphique NVIDIA NVS 5100, le HP EliteBook 8540p a tous les atouts pour faire tourner les applications exigeantes en ressources graphiques.

*La gamme HP ProBook : pour une utilisation aussi pro que perso
*

Avec une finition en aluminium bross, caviar ou bordeaux, les HP ProBook srie s se rendront indispensables  tout professionnel qui souhaite allier lgance et performance, usages professionnels et personnels (ou vice-versa !).

tes-vous srs que vous allez vraiment travailler ? Ct pro, les HP ProBook srie s proposent le systme HP DayStarter(4) qui permet de dmarrer immdiatement vos activits quotidiennes en accdant  vos informations essentielles avant mme la fin du dmarrage de Windows. Un affichage personnalis inclut un calendrier, l'tat de charge de la batterie et un indicateur de chargement de Windows apparat tandis que Windows poursuit son chargement en arrire-plan.

Les portables HP EliteBook et la plupart des HP ProBook intgrent aussi le fameux HP QuickWeb, qui permet d'accder au web en quelques secondes alors mme que votre PC est arrt.

Pour les cratifs ou pour se divertir, les HP ProBook srie s sont livrs pr-chargs avec la nouvelle suite ArcSoft TotalMedia pour vous permettre de lire, modifier et crer des fichiers vido et audio. La suite inclut les fonctionnalits suivantes : MediaImpression, TotalMedia LabelMaker, TotalMedia ShowBiz, TotalMedia Studio, TotalMedia Theater et WebCam Companion. Cest sans compter son cran HD(3) rtro-clair 16/9me allant jusqu 43,18 cm de diagonale et son lecteur Blue-Ray ! La dernire fonction ClickPad Gestures permet de vivre une nouvelle exprience de navigation intuitive  par les gestes , dans les documents : lessayer, cest ladopter !

Enfin, la connexion  Windows comme  Internet devient plus rapide et facile grce  HP Face Recognition for Protect via la webcam et /ou le lecteur d'empreintes digitales ajoutant une couche de scurit supplmentaire.

En rsum, les HP ProBook srie s offrent une combinaison abordable de fonctionnalits professionnelles et personnelles, pour des ordinateurs trs complets, bnficiant des tout nouveaux processeurs 2010 Intel Core i3, i5 et i7, dun choix de cartes graphiques Intel HD ou de cartes graphiques spares pour une prise en charge multimdia ingale grce  la ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4350 et plusieurs technologies sans fil.

La gamme HP ProBook srie s se dcline en 3 modles :

         HP ProBook 4320s (13,3 pouces/33,8 cm)

         HP ProBook 4520s (15,6 pouces/39,6 cm)

         HP ProBook 4720s (17,3 pouces/43,9 cm) 

*Tarifs et disponibilit*

    Les HP EliteBook 2540p et 2740p seront disponibles courant avril respectivement  partir de 1 299  HT et 1 499  HT.

    Les HP EliteBook 8440p et 8540p sont dores et dj disponibles respectivement  partir de 1 099  HT et 1 149 euros HT.

    Les HP ProBook srie s sont dores et dj disponibles  partir de 669  HT selon les modles.

Pour plus d'informations sur les produits, et notamment leurs caractristiques techniques et leurs photos, rendez-vous  l'adresse : http://h41111.www4.hp.com/notebooks/fr/fr/index.html


*A propos dHP*

HP cre de nouvelles solutions pour que la technologie soit au service des professionnels et du grand public. Leader technologique mondial, HP propose une offre allant de l'impression, des systmes personnels aux logiciels, en passant par les services et linfrastructure informatique. Pour plus d'informations sur HP (NYSE:HPQ), veuillez cliquer sur le lien : http://www.hp.com/.

(1)       Les rsultats de ces tests ne sont pas une garantie des performances futures dans les mmes conditions.

(2)       Loption SkyRoom est gratuite pour une priode  dessai de 90 jours pour tout achat dun HP EliteBook. Lachat de la licence est requis aprs cette priode.

(3)       Il est ncessaire de disposer dun contenu HP pour visualiser des images HD.

(4)       Le logiciel HP Tools doit tre install, accessible, et sans chiffrement. Microsoft Outlook et HP QuickLook doivent tre installs et l'utilisateur doit senregistrer pour activer la fonction.

----------

